# Eddie Curry still an asset?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Center Eddy Curry has barely played over the past 18 months due to various injuries and the team would love to trade him, but Bobcats coach Larry Brown says Curry can still be an asset for the Knicks.
> 
> "I believe down the road he'll be an asset, I really believe that," Brown told the New York Post. "He still has time and has a general manager who thinks a lot of him and is not rushing him. But if he doesn't play this year, it's going to be real hard."


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

Why Larry Brown lying? :funny:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

An asset in the cafeteria.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

well if he was on the floor we'd be getting some bucketts inside on layups instead of stopping and popping from all over the court and shooting 3's like there is no tomorrow


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

a whole lot of *** and not so much of the et


----------

